# Placa de neones para PC en el puerto PCI



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Hola, esta sera la primera vez que haga uso de este foro para resolver una duda de verdad necesaria. Resulta que tengo un ordenador de Mooding (de estos con la caja transparente y lucecitas) y resulta que se jodio y se reparo, pero se me partieron 2 neones y mirando ahora los cables resulta que estoy flipando, tengo como 10 neones, cada uno con su fuente y con su jack molex y esto pues me peta la caja. Asi que se me ocurrio que podria pillar y fabricar una placa PCI con todas las fuentes dentro, de modo que estas se alimentasen de los 12V que le proporcionase la placa, y que solo me salieran los cables de los neones. El tema esta en que de este modo ya podria implementar algo para controlar el color de la caja (no todos los neones son del mismo color) y quitarme un porron de cables, sobre todo de la fuente. 

Entonces ¿que pines del conector PCI son los que alimentan la placa PCI y cuales son los de 12V? ¿Puedo dejar "seca" la motherboard con 10 neones?

Gracias.


----------



## Traviato (May 6, 2008)

Lo que buscas lo tienes aquí:


```
http://www.hardwarebook.información/PCI
```

El teléfono de los bomberos... espera un momento que lo busco y ahora te lo digo.


----------



## Guest (Dic 8, 2008)

Traviato dijo:
			
		

> Lo que buscas lo tienes aquí:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Perdona que se me olvidara agradecerte en su dia, si no es porque necesito reflotarlo no lo hago  ops: 

Pues bueno, resulta que me puse manos a la obra, ya empeze la placa (a ver si pongo fotos), el caso es que se  me ocurrio controlar los neones con una controladora de ventiladores digital que tengo (aerocool 3 de cooler master), dispone de como unos 4 estados por ventilador.
Cada canal suministra hasta 12V, sin embargo este suministro es para solo 1 ventilador, por lo que meterle hasta 7 neones a un solo canal me parece un poco burrada, por ello se me ocurrio meterle un transistor, pero he aqui el dilema, necesito uno que "pete", algo estilo bd135 (si la memoria no me falla) pero algo mas tenso. Algun transistor solo va a soportar un neon pero otros tienen que aguantar 4 fuentes duales, y han de ser iguales porque tienen que dar la misma ganancia.
Los transistores los enciendo con la tension de la controladora (12V de base a emisor) y estos tienen que mover otros 12V de colector a emisor, pero estos 12V vienen de un molex de la fuente que saca hasta 480W.
Asi que no es moco de pavo, me los voy a follar por la base mientras les meto un autobus por el emisor...  Y no conozco transistores tan "sadomasokistas".
¿sujerencias?


----------



## santiago (Dic 8, 2008)

segun lo poco que entendi tendrias que poner un transistor npn de potencia (yo le daria como 10A por las dudas) en la base una resistencia de 1k conectada a la base del tr y a donde iria el positivo de tu ventilador, el colector a los 12v de tu fuente y el emisor a los neones, si tu placa es de 3 canales pone por cada señal de ventilador 3 neones y en uno 4 , lo que me falta es saber el consumo de cada neon , si lo sabria te paso el diagrama , pero la verdad no se 

saludos


----------



## Guest (Dic 9, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> segun lo poco que entendi tendrias que poner un transistor npn de potencia (yo le daria como 10A por las dudas) en la base una resistencia de 1k conectada a la base del tr y a donde iria el positivo de tu ventilador, el colector a los 12v de tu fuente y el emisor a los neones, si tu placa es de 3 canales pone por cada señal de ventilador 3 neones y en uno 4 , lo que me falta es saber el consumo de cada neon , si lo sabria te paso el diagrama , pero la verdad no se
> 
> saludos



Buena idea, metiendo una resistencia en la base evito follarmelo tanto, y casi toda la corriente pasaría del colector al emisor, hasta ahi guay, pero... ¿que transistor uso? ¿cuanta resitencia? aqui ya me importaria mucho el "gain del gate", si tiene mucha ganancia iria perfecto porque metiendo cantidades infimas de corriente de los canales del ventilador el transistor ya soltaria los 12V a saco.
Es decir, si tiene mucha ganancia le puedo poner 10K o asi y dejar los 12V de la controladora en 1'2 o 5V que eso lo tolera la base de cualquier transistor y esto ya me soltaria los 12V del molex de la fuente, pero como la ganancia sea media me va a tocar montarme un puente darlington que era lo que queria evitar desde un principio.
Si usase los 135 iba a necesitar un darlington (asi a ojo), acabaria poniendo de 3 a 5 componentes para adecuar cada canal, lo que estaba buscando era un transistor que tolerase para poder montarmelo en un solo componente por canal.
La controladora tiene 4 canales, 3 de ellos abastecen solo a una fuente, una de "alta" potencia y otras dos duales (para 2 neones), otro canal va a tragar con 7 neones y 4 fuentes duales (una fuente no usa un neon). No puedo repartir porque cada canal controla un color, y necesito que la ganancia en los 4 estados de la controladora sea la misma en cada canal, el problema es el consumo del canal de los 7 neones. 

Ahora subo algunas foto y alguna información de las fuentes.


----------



## Guest (Dic 9, 2008)

Subo algunas fotos, primero las de las fuentes, las placas de los extremos son un poco especiales, las del centro son la misma, os pongo una por cada cara para que podais ver el esquema ya que mi proteus falla ultimamente, el esquema es bastante simple: un oscilador echo con dos D1616A (nomenclatura china, aun no he encontrado el equivalente) directamete a una bobina, llega a sacar 1200V de 12V, se acopla un condensador antes del neon y ya esta. Algunas vienen echas para soportar un solo neon, sin embargo modificarlas para hacerlas duales es muy sencillo, ya que solo necesitas aprovechar el otro semiciclo del oscilador poniendo otro condensador en la pata contraria del la bobina.

La placa de momento solo tiene las fuentes en linea, estoy montandola poco a poco no valla a ser que me carge alguna fuente y luego no sepa que es lo que no funciona.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 9, 2008)

tengo solo una duda, estas seguro que el puerto pci puede entregar la corriente que necesitan todos los neones?


----------



## Guest (Dic 10, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> tengo solo una duda, estas seguro que el puerto pci puede entregar la corriente que necesitan todos los neones?



No, es mas, revisando, la pauta PCI es el doble de pequeña que la pauta de la board que estoy usando, me va a tocar limar o lacar la parte de los conectores y alimentarlo mediante un molex directo.

Aun asi va ir en el ultimo slot PCI por cuestiones de orden del cableado de la caja (aunque no haga uso de este),ademas pienso integrar 2 puertos USB (para el teclado y el bluethot) y alomejor en un futuro un controlador de la luz del disco duro, tengo una asus p5k-e y todos los conectores me pillan debajo de la ultima PCI, asi que tal como lo tengo pensado se queda bien ordenadito, que es que antes tenia unas 12 cajas de fuentes de alimentacion y un pifostio montado con los molex para poder alimentar todos los neones y sin poder elegir cual apagar.


----------



## Guest (Dic 12, 2008)

Actualizo con los progresos, ya he integrado todas las fuentes, los puertos USB y el molex. Esta noche termino con el conector de los puertos USB a la placa madre, pero sigo estancado en que transistor usar, si me podeis dar alguna referencia para que valla mirando datashets os lo agradecere (a tiempo  ). Me gustaria poder comprarlos el lunes para terminar con esto para el martes. En cuanto pueda os hago un esquema aunque sea con paint.


----------



## santiago (Dic 12, 2008)

anda a la casa de electronica y pedile un transistor npn que se banque el consumo que vos queres y listo, despues te fijas las tensiones de exitacion y demas

saludos


----------



## Guest (Dic 19, 2008)

Bueno, al final han valido los BD135, cuando fui a mirar la tension me di cuenta de que se me había roto el multimetro (menuda gracia), asi que lo tube que mirar a ojo, las fuentes no chupan mucho, un canal es capaz de soportar una fuente él solito, asi que al final he puesto solo un transistor para el canal de las 4 fuentes, y al parecer el BD135 aguanta porque "no tiene que cargar el solito con toda la tension", al parecer la tension que suple el canal es suficiente como para aguantar una o dos fuentes y tira el resto necesario del transistor, asi el transistor nunca esta aportando toda la intensidad necesaria y se salva de morir en la hoguera.

Subo algunas fotos del progreso.


----------



## Manonline (Dic 19, 2008)

la verdad que muy lindo... felicitaciones por el proyecto!

mantenenos al tanto del progreso...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Bueno, actualizo, lo tengo a medias pero por necesidad de usar el PC ya la meti dentro, le faltan unos condensadores puesto que el segundo reobus (el de los ventiladores) no apaga del todo, lo cual me hizo cambiar la idea del montaje, y ademas me produze un parpadeo que voy a tener que solucionar a base de condensadores. Pero lo que es el sistema de neones ya es medio funcional, solo me fallan los UV devido a que extendi algunos cables y por falta de unos de 220V en paralelo tube que usar cable comun y yo todo gilipollas lo enrosque, lo que produce un efecto bobina que me merma la intensidad y algunos neones, los mas distantes, no encienden o encienden poco. a falta de solucionar estos 2 problemas voy mostrando un video del funcionamiento:

YouTube - My Mooding PC at sunligth - Not yet finished

P.D.: Necesito una placa del puerto PCI puesto que la que use esta el reves  , si algun buen samaritano tiene una perforada como las de las fotos o sabe como perforar una para ponerle los interruptures se lo agredecere toda la vida util de mi PC .


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Buenas, ando queriendo volver a terminar el proyecto, ande con istalaciones del SO y me fallaron hace poco, este fin de semana me he dedicado a reinstalarlo todo de nuevo, sin embargo antes de meterme a abrirlo todo quiero tratar de emular el efecto hall de los sensores de los ventiladores, ademas de los 2 problemas ya mencioniados han surgido mas; resulta que el nuevo reobus soporta hasta 7 ventiladores, 5 ya estan en uso, y los otros 2 los queria usar para unpar de cosas: para los ventiladores de la fuente de alimentacion, y para el ventilador de la cpu.

El ventilador de la CPU ya dispone de su sensor, pero no se porque no me lo detecta el reobus, es mas me lo vuelve loco, y me gustaria emularlo para poder ver la velocidad que tiene desde el reobus.

El ventilador de la fuente directamente no posee este sensor, por lo que tendria que emularlo en base al consumo, y como no conozco la teoria de estos sensores pues ya no tengo ni idea de que hacer. 

En estos 2 puntos si que necesito forzosamente vuestra ayuda, no conozco forma de salvarlos

A parte, si conoceis algun audioritmico con un solo IC se agradeceria, encontre un vumetro hace tiempo por estos lares (ahora no recuerdo IC) pero no me salian las cuentas. Al final esta placa esta siendo mas estresante de lo que pensaba...


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Para el ventilador de la fuente, si eres de los manitas puedes ponerle tu el sensor muy facil según esta página:
http://www.hard-h2o.com/guiamodding/cablerpm.html
Y para el de la CPU prueba a cambiarlo a otro conector del reobus por si se pelean. Si siguen con la misma pues ponle el sensor como el de la fuente. El ventilador de la CPU es de 3 o de 4 cables? El de 4 lleva un cable verde a mayores que se usa para monitorear la temperatura por lo que si es de estos te puede dar algún problema (quizás con cortarlo...    )
PD: cuidado al desmontar el ventilador ya que si haces fuerza puedes descompensar el eje y te hará mas ruido después.
Saludos.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Para el ventilador de la fuente, si eres de los manitas puedes ponerle tu el sensor muy facil según esta página:
> http://www.hard-h2o.com/guiamodding/cablerpm.html
> Y para el de la CPU prueba a cambiarlo a otro conector del reobus por si se pelean. Si siguen con la misma pues ponle el sensor como el de la fuente. El ventilador de la CPU es de 3 o de 4 cables? El de 4 lleva un cable verde a mayores que se usa para monitorear la temperatura por lo que si es de estos te puede dar algún problema (quizás con cortarlo...    )
> PD: cuidado al desmontar el ventilador ya que si haces fuerza puedes descompensar el eje y te hará mas ruido después.
> Saludos.



Lo siento, ya conocía esta guía, pero eso supone cargarme los ventiladores de fijo, y no ando yo como para ponerme a a abrirlos, la idea era saber que tipo de señal devolvía este pin para emularselo, y poder variar esta señal en función del factor X (en este caso la tensión consumida).

Y el de la CPU si es de 4 pines.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

El pin, cual te refieres, al cable amarillo? Ese da dos pulsos por vuelta y la tensión depende de la que tenga el ventilador en ese momento (mínimo 3, máximo 12V) aunque creo que lo que influye en la lectura son los pulsos, no los voltios que porta. Que estás pensando en hacer un astable e inyectar la señal en el reobus?  
Si no al de la fuente lo cambias por uno que tenga el sensor por, no se, 12€? (aunque así pierde gracia)
El de la CPU de 4 pines prueba a desoldar temporalmente el cable verde (si lo tienes conectado al reobus)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> *El pin, cual te refieres, al cable amarillo? Ese da dos pulsos por vuelta y la tensión depende de la que tenga el ventilador en ese momento (mínimo 3, máximo 12V) aunque creo que lo que influye en la lectura son los pulsos, no los voltios que porta. *



Eeeeeeeesto era lo que neceitaba saber.




			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Que estás pensando en hacer un astable e inyectar la señal en el reobus?



Como lo sabes...



			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Si no al de la fuente lo cambias por uno que tenga el sensor por, no se, 12€? (aunque así pierde gracia)



Asi pierde gracia y gana decibelios, que son 2 ventiladores dentro de la fuente.



			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> El de la CPU de 4 pines prueba a desoldar temporalmente el cable verde (si lo tienes conectado al reobus)



Ya vere a ver, porque se me acaba de joder el SO de nuevo, yo me voy a cortar las venas...


----------



## unleased! (May 5, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Como lo sabes...


 Lo digo a boleo y resulto que acierto!   


			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> unleased! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No tiene porqué, abres la fuente, sacas el original y le pones el otro. El original lo puedes poner escondido, cerca del teclado, conectado a un simple adaptador para que te dé fresquito los días de calor.  


			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Ya vere a ver, porque se me acaba de joder el SO de nuevo, yo me voy a cortar las venas...


 Con que encienda el ordenador ya es suficiente. La velocidad la controlas con el reobus, no creo que haga falta que esté disponible el S.O.
Saludos.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo digo porque tengo un raid de 3 discos, y como lo arranque sin que uno este alimentado kaput SO, ahora que no hay SO puedo probarlo como quiera.


----------



## unleased! (May 5, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ... solo me fallan los UV devido a que extendi algunos cables y por falta de unos de 220V en paralelo tube que usar cable comun y yo todo gilipollas lo enrosque, lo que produce un efecto bobina que me merma la intensidad y algunos neones, los mas distantes, no encienden o encienden poco....


Recién leo esto  Hemp, los neones trabajan con alto voltaje (800V), no puedes usar cable normal ya que el aislamiento no lo soporta. Puede que salten pequeñas chispas por eso los neones parpadean o no encienden. Si trenzastes los cables no hay apenas efecto bobina (inducción de campo magnético) ya que, según la ley de la mano derecha los campos electromagneticos se anulan entre si. Prueba a separar los cables un par de centimetros. Si así funciona bién entonces ve a una tienda donde suministren material eléctrico para viviendas y pide cable de aislamiento 1000V y prueba haber.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si no es por el efecto bobina es por el efecto resistivo, de todas formas no te preocupes, ya me vi que me podia salir el ordenador por los aires, asi que apage esa seccion de neones, el problema es que en la ferreteria de debajo de mi casa tienen cable de esas tensiones pero rijido, y lo necesito minimamente maleable, ya vere a ver donde lo encuentro.


----------



## unleased! (May 6, 2009)

Hemp, creo que en el unico sitio que encontrarás cable multihilo será en una tienda especializada en material eléctrico. No se, puede ser que sea porque estoy acostumbrado pero el cable rigido no lo veo tan recio de doblar. Si usas un alicate te quedan unas dobleces cojonudas. Por cierto, para cubrir los cables podías usar piel de serpiente como se usa en tuning. Te quedaría muy presentable:





Lo encotrarás en tiendas que vendan historias tuning de los coches y te quedará muy presentable el mod.
Si lo encuentras en plata sería la repera pero no se si lo hay.
Saludos.


----------

